# Spring Frogs



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 17, 2012)

I spent the last couple nights doing a bit of frogging in my local area, haven't found much it's been quite dry and no real reptile activity on the road yet. Thought I would post some pictures of the frogs that have started calling. 

A nice male Litoria phyllocroa sitting on a branch, these guys are starting to call pretty strongly so hopefully leading the way for a fee more species.


Litoria phyllocroa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
A pair in amplexus.



Litoria phyllocroa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The Blue Mountains Tree Frogs are super pretty, among the tree frogs they are probably one of my favourites.



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## vicherps (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice finds, i particularly like the first phyllochroa and citropa pictures.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

A few more from the night before last. 


A Leaf-tailed Gecko, I've seen a fair few of them at this site but didn't have time to take pictures before. I decided to take the effort this time. 



Phyllurus platurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Phyllurus platurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Phyllurus platurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


These guys are only just starting to pop their heads up and make a couple calls now, they will get into the full swing of calling a little later in summer. 



Mixophyes iteratus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Another Leaf-green Tree Frog, these guys are surprisingly hard to get good photos of when considering the sheer abundance of them on the streams. 



Litoria phyllochroa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


A few more Blue Mountains



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria citropa by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lechriodus fletcheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lechriodus fletcheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lechriodus fletcheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lechriodus fletcheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Hope you enjoy. I'll probably put some more up later as I'm gonna be doing more frogging at this site over the week for sure.


----------

